# Looking For Model Swap Meets/Shows In Southern Michigan or Northern Indiana Area



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hello All,

I mainly hang out on the Slot Car Threads but I do like 1/35th Armor models. Just wanted to know where I could find a show/swap meet to go to in my area. Up to a 150 mile radius of Cass County Michigan or South Bend, Indiana.

Thanks for any help.

Randy.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

A/FX Nut said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I mainly hang out on the Slot Car Threads but I do like 1/35th Armor models. Just wanted to know where I could find a show/swap meet to go to in my area. Up to a 150 mile radius of Cass County Michigan or South Bend, Indiana.
> 
> ...


IPMS USA's web site lists events hosted by their chapters. You can check on clubs in your area. FSM magazine also runs lists of upcoming shows and events.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Kalamazoo's annual show is coming next weekend. Check IPMSUSA.ORG for details or do a google

Unfortunately as much as I love this one I will not be able to attend this year.

Max Bryant


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Thank you, 

I really appreaciate the help. I just remembered I had this post up, and have just checked it. I've had some issues pop up that needed attention.

Randy.


----------

